# ve - ir / ver (imperativo)



## garryknight

Cuando me enteré de que el imperativo del verbo "ver" en la primera persona presente es el mismo que el del verbo "ir", es decir "¡ve!", me pregunté si los de habla hispana se confunden sobre los dos alguna vez. ¿Pasa esto, o no? ¿Es obvio por el contexto? ¿Qué pasa cuando alguien dice "¡Ve a María!"? ¿Significa esto algo como "¡Mira a María!" o es que quiere que te muevas hacia ella?


----------



## araceli

Ve hacia María.


----------



## Rayines

> me pregunté si los de habla hispana se confunden


¡*Oh, nunca nos confundimos, Garry!*


----------



## crom

Yo nunca digo *¡ve!* cuando quiero que alguien vea algo. Normalmente digo *¡mira!*.
Si se utiliza ¡ve! se puede entender por el complemento tal y como ha indicado araceli.

crom


----------



## asm

SÍ nos confundimos, pero no siempre, mientras más contexto tienes menos te confundes, pero evidentemente sí es una fuente de errores.


----------



## LadyBlakeney

Yo creo que la clave está en que no utilizamos el imperativo del verbo "ver" de esa manera:

Si tratamos de usted a la persona decimos: "Vea eso" o "Vea usted eso". Igual será "Vean" en plural. También usamos "Mire" y "Miren".

Si tratamos de tú a a la persona, decimos: "Mira", normalmente en frases enunciativas, pero es perfectamente correcto decir "Ve".

Para ver la conjugación de verbos, te recomiendo:

www.rae.es => Diccionario de la lengua española => Búsqueda por el infinitivo => Pinchar en el recuadro azul al lado del verbo.

Saludos.


----------



## Rayines

*Continuación de #3*:

*Cuando dije que no nos confundimos, me refería a la Argentina, porque usamos: "mirá" por "ve", y "andá" por "ve".  *


----------



## rainbow

Hi,

Garry, debes tener en cuenta además que existe un diferencia entre VER y MIRAR, y creo que es la misma que existe entre SEE and LOOK.
Si alguien te pide que veas a María en el sentido de que vayas a verla, seguramente te dirá, ¿Puedes ir a ver a María? o ¿Podés ver a María?
o "Tienes que ver a María" (Imperativo) o "Es preciso que veas a María".
Regards.


----------



## garryknight

Gracias por las respuestas.



			
				Rayines said:
			
		

> *usamos: "mirá" por "ve", y "andá" por "ve".*


Sí, sí, ya lo sé, y es porque pregunté. En ingés, la única vez que he visto "see" como imperativo - por lo que me recuerdo - es en los libros de cuentos infantiles cuando dice "See Spot run!" o algo semejante (Spot es el perro familiar). Creía que quizás haya situaciones parecidas en español.



			
				rainbow said:
			
		

> debes tener en cuenta además que existe un diferencia entre VER y MIRAR


De acuerdo. Es la misma cosa que existe en inglés.

Lo que yo debería preguntar es ¿hay situaciones en los que los hispanohablantes se confundan sobre los dos significados?


----------



## Antartic

No lo creo, ya que simplemente se memorizan los contextos para cada uno, además las diferencias son a veces sutiles. 
Pero por ejemplo:
Fui al cine a ver una película. Sería muy raro decir: Fui al cine a mirar una película.


----------



## rainbow

*Lo que yo debería preguntar es ¿hay situaciones en los que los hispanohablantes se confundan sobre los dos significados?*

Coincido plenamente con el amigo/a Antartic.


----------



## garryknight

Antartic said:
			
		

> Fuí al cine a ver una pelicula. Seria muy raro decir: Fui al cine a mirar una pelicula.


Es la misma cosa en inglés. Vas a ver una película y mientras estás allí, la miras.


----------



## charmedboi82

Diria que hay aun más variedad en español que en inglés en cuanto a 'ver' y 'mirar'.  
Me parece que hay más concordancia entre 'see' y 'look' entre los países anglohablantes pero que hay menos entre los países hispanoparlantes.  Creo que las dos lenguas tienen el uso que se encuentra en el diccionario pero creo que los hispanohablantes también tienen un uso menos fijo que varía por país.  Digo que en algunos países se dice 'mirar la televisión' y en otros 'ver la televisión'.  No creo que exista tanta diferencia en inglés.


----------



## rainbow

Do you think so?

See-Look-Gaze-Stare and many others...
You may help me to remember about.


----------



## supercrom

> Cuando me enteré de que el imperativo del verbo "ver" en la primera persona presente[...]


 En español sólo hay imperativo en un solo tiempo (y sólo es en presente).
Además este imperativo es para la segunda persona, Ud./tú (a menos que te veas en el espejo), y luego para la tercera (más se usa en subjuntivo).

*Supercrom*


----------



## Edwin

garryknight said:
			
		

> En ingés, la unica vez que he visto "see" como imperativo - por lo que me recuerdo - es en los libros de cuentos infantiles cuando dice "See Spot run!" o algo semejante



Otro ejemplo de ''see'' como imperativo:

*See what you did!*  Ve lo que hiciste?

Por comparación:

*Look at what you did!*     Mira lo que hiciste?


----------



## garryknight

supercrom said:
			
		

> En español sólo hay imperativo en un solo tiempo (y sólo es en presente).
> Además este imperativo es para la segunda persona


Aaaaaaaaghhhh! ¿Donde estaba mi cabeza cuando escribí lo de la primera persona presente? Por supuesto es la segunda persona, y claro que es en presente. Gracias por señalar el error.


----------



## garryknight

Edwin said:
			
		

> *See what you did!*  Ve lo que hiciste?


Es claro que en este contexto "ve" no viene de "ir" sino de "ver". Creo que casi siempre es así.


----------



## rainbow

garryknight said:
			
		

> Es claro que en este contexto "ve" no viene de "ir" sino de "ver". Creo que casi siempre es así.



Yes, Garry&Edwin, pero no se usa tanto "ve" sino ¿"Ves lo que estás haciendo"? (Interrogative) o ¡"Mira lo que estás haciendo"! o ¡Mira lo que has hecho! 
MIRAR para Imperativo, siempre. Regards.


----------



## Artrella

rainbow said:
			
		

> pero no se usa tanto "ve" sino "ves lo que estás haciendo?" (Interrogative) o "mira lo que estás haciendo!" o Mira lo que has hecho! MIRAR para Imperativo siempre.
> Regards



Coincido con vos Rainbow.  En España usan el "ve" como imperativo en esta misma situación?


----------



## charmedboi82

rainbow said:
			
		

> Do you think so?
> 
> See-Look-Gaze-Stare and many others...
> You may help me to remember about



Creo que me equivoque de palabra.  No creo que exista tal diferencia en ingles, esa misma diferencia, o sea que en ingles, las reglas sobre mirar/ver parecen mas fijas.  Claro que hay otras palabras para describir mas o menos el mismo concepto, no creo haber dicho que no las habia.  See, look, gaze, stare, son muy distintas y a eso me referia, que a mi parecer no hay tanta distinccion en espanol asi que se puede decir "mirar la television" y "ver la television" para significar lo mismo (aunque no se usen juntas en el mismo pais para eso) pero en ingles "watch tv" es la unica opcion que existe.  En conclusion, las reglas acerca de esto en ingles me parecen mas fijas (quizas porque solo tiene una palabra [television] que significa 'television' ademas de 'televisor').

Se dice "teleVIDENTES", verdad?  Me parecen borrosas las reglas.


----------



## Artrella

charmedboi82 said:
			
		

> Se dice "teleVIDENTES", verdad?  Me parecen borrosas las reglas.



Si, se dice televidentes.


----------



## garryknight

charmedboi82 said:
			
		

> "mirar la television" y "ver la television"



Hablamos de este asunto en otro hilo aquí. "To look at" implica una actividad deliberada y intencionada. "To see" es un actividad más casual.


----------



## Artrella

garryknight said:
			
		

> Hablamos de este asunto en otro hilo aquí. "To look at" implica una actividad deliberada y intencionada. "To see" es un actividad más casual.




Bueno Garry, esto se llama verbos de percepción vs verbos de intención o percepción mental.

Cuando vos *ves* no lo hacés intencionalmente, por una actividad intelectual, sino que simplemente percibís a través del sentido de la vista.

Cuando vos *mirás*estás teniendo una actividad mental, intelectual que te hace prestar atención al objeto que estás viendo.


----------



## charmedboi82

garryknight said:
			
		

> Hablamos de este asunto en otro hilo aquí. "To look at" implica una actividad deliberada y intencionada. "To see" es un actividad más casual.



Y ese es el argumento que voy haciendo, que son cosas distintas que se describen de manera distinta en lenguas diferentes.


----------



## garryknight

Artrella said:
			
		

> Cuando vos *ves* ...
> Cuando vos *mirás*  ...


Si, Art, ya lo sé. Ha pasado mi vida hasta ahora estudiando psicología, psicoterapía, ciencia cognitiva, incluso algo de neuropsicología. Pero gracias por recordármelo y tambien gracias por mostrarme como decirlo en español. 



			
				charmedboi82 said:
			
		

> Y ese es el argumento que voy haciendo, que son cosas distintas que se describen de manera distinta en lenguas diferentes.


Si, pero el hilo era sobre "ver" y "ir" en el imperativo pero parece que ha desviado del asunto.


----------



## charmedboi82

garryknight said:
			
		

> Si, pero el hilo era sobre "ver" y "ir" en el imperativo pero parece que ha desviado del asunto.



Claro. Regresando al tema, creo que el contexto siempre nos dice de qué verbo trata la frase. Me han preguntado cómo (accento, verdad?) se distinguen 'ser' y 'ir' en el pretérito así que comparten una forma verbal.... fui/fui, fuiste/fuiste. No me parecen tan relacionados estos verbos, no se usan de la misma manera. 'Ir' trata del movimiento y 'ser' no. Igual con 'ser', el cual trata de la descripción y cualidades intrínsicas y 'ir' no. Creo que lo mismo pasa en este caso aunque 'ir' y 'ver' me parecen un poco más relacionados que 'ir' y 'ser'.


Esto también sucede en inglés:

No veo ninguna confusión en lo significan las siguientes frases:
He was lying in bed.
He was lying to his parents.


----------



## garryknight

He llegado a la misma conclusión mientras leyendo este hilo. El único ejemplo que podría producir era lo de "¡Ve a María!" que era muy forzado. Gracias a tí y a los demás foreros que contestaron.


----------



## supercrom

garryknight said:
			
		

> He llegado a la misma conclusión mientras estaba leyendo este hilo. El único ejemplo que podría producir era lo de "¡Ve a María!" [yo diría "¡Mira a María!"] que era muy forzado. Gracias a tí ti y a los demás foreros que contestaron.


Me tomé la libertad de añadir dos pequeñas correcciones, en el primer caso se notaba la ausencia del verbo *estar* y, en el segundo, *ti* (pronombre personal de segunda persona singular) no lleva tilde (sólo tiene un significado).

*Supercrom*


----------



## garryknight

Gracias, Supercrom.


----------



## Henrik Larsson

garryknight said:
			
		

> Cuando me enteré de que el imperativo del verbo "ver" en la primera persona presente es el mismo que el del verbo "ir", es decir "¡ve!", me pregunté si los de habla hispana se confunden sobre los dos alguna vez. ¿Pasa esto, o no?



Pues yo diría que no nos confundimos, efectivamente el contexto te marca cual es.


----------



## rainbow

Hi charmedboi82,
Just to let you know that today I have learnt a new verb which is GLOWER and it means to look or stare with sullen annoyance or anger.  English Language seems to have more verbs than Spanish on that issues. Don't you think so?


----------



## charmedboi82

rainbow said:
			
		

> Hi charmedboi82,
> Just to let you know that today I have learnt a new verb which is GLOWER and it means to look or stare with sullen annoyance or anger. English Language seems to have more verbs than Spanish on that issues. Don't you think so?



Yep, I do agree.  It only goes to further what I said earlier, that Spanish doesn't distinguish these verbs of visual perception like English does.


----------



## Alundra

charmedboi82 said:
			
		

> Yep, I do agree. It only goes to further what I said earlier, that Spanish doesn't distinguish these verbs of visual perception like English does.


 
Siento no estar totalmente de acuerdo, charmedboi82, pero si algo tiene el lenguaje español, es riqueza en los matices de su lenguaje.

Verbos sínonimos de mirar: 

*Observar *= Mirar con atención, cautela y recato, atisbar.
"Observaba tras las cortinas"
*Contemplar*= Mirar con atención e interés.
"Contemplar una escultura"
*Ver* = Percibir por los ojos los objetos mediante la acción de la luz.
"Tiene problemas con el ver de cerca y por eso usa gafas para leer"
*Divisar *= Ver, percibir aunque confusamente ó a distancia un objeto.
"ya se divisa la orilla"
*Percibir* = Recibir por uno de los sentidos las imágenes, impresiones o sensaciones externas.
*Descubrir* = Registrar o alcanzar a ver.
"Descubrió en su cara gestos de su madre"
*Vislumbrar* = Ver un objeto tenue o confusamente por la distancia o falta de luz.
"A lo lejos se vislumbran los picos de la sierra"
*Avistar* = Alcanzar con la vista algo.
"El marinero avistó una isla"
*Fijarse* = Dirigir o centrar intensamente la mirada o la atención en algo o alguien.
"Fijó sus ojos en la pantalla"
*Admirar* = Ver, contemplar o considerar con estima o agrado especiales a alguien o algo que llaman la atención por cualidades juzgadas como extraordinarias.
"Admiró sus cuadros"
*Distinguir* = Ver un objeto, diferenciándolo de los demás, a pesar de alguna dificultad que haya para ello, como la lejanía, la falta de diafanidad en el aire, la debilidad de la vista, etc.
"No distingue bien los colores porque es daltónico."
"A esta distancia, ya se distingue el castillo"
*Advertir *= Fijar en algo la atención, reparar, observar.
"Advertí que no llevaba sombrero"
*Notar* = Fijar en algo la atención.
*Reparar *= Mirar con cuidado, notar, advertir algo.
"No reparé en su peinado"
*Acechar* = Observar, aguardar cautelosamente con algún propósito.
"La fiera acechaba su presa"
*Avizorar* = Acechar el horizonte. 
*Otear* = Escudriñar, registrar o mirar con cuidado.
Mirar con atención para descubrir algo
"Otea bien la prenda para comprobar que no tenga ninguna tara" 
Mirar a lo lejos desde un sitio elevado.
"Oteó el horizonte desde la cima de la montaña"
*Ojear* = Mirar a alguna parte.
"Tú vete a ojear dentro del bar, porque a lo mejor ya han llegado"
Lanzar ojeadas a algo.
Mirar superficialmente un texto.
*Inquirir *=Indagar, averiguar o examinar cuidadosamente algo.
*Buscar *= Intentar localizar o encontrar algo.
"Busca el libro, que debe estar encima de la mesa"
*Escudriñar *= Examinar, indagar y averiguar algo con cuidado y atención.
"Escudriñó entre los papeles del abogado"
*Escrutar* = Indagar, examinar cuidadosamente, explorar.
"Escrutó el texto en busca de erratas"
*Curiosear* =Observar algo superficialmente, sin mucho interés.
"Curioseó un poco en la nueva librería"
*Inspeccionar* = Examinar, reconocer atentamente.
"Inspeccionar las cuentas"
*Registrar *= Mirar, examinar algo con cuidado y diligencia.
Examinar algo o a alguien, minuciosamente, para encontrar algo que puede estar oculto.
"Registraron los equipajes en la aduana".
*Reconocer* = Examinar con cuidado algo o a alguien para enterarse de su identidad, naturaleza y circunstancias.
"El veterinario reconoció al animal herido"
En las aduanas y administraciones de otros impuestos, registrar un baúl, un lío, etc., para enterarse bien de su contenido.
Examinar de cerca un campamento, fortificación o posición militar del enemigo.
Considerar, advertir o contemplar.
"El detective reconoció el lugar de los hechos"
Distinguir de las demás personas a una, por sus rasgos propios, como la voz, la fisonomía, los movimientos, etc.
"Con el bigote no te reconozco"

*Examinar *= Inquirir, investigar, escudriñar con diligencia y cuidado algo.
"Examinó el cielo en busca de nubes"
"El médico examinó al paciente"
*Estudiar *= Examinar atentamente, analizar. 
"Estudiar una propuesta, un plano, un presupuesto.
*Revisar *= Ver con atención y cuidado.
"Los encargados de seguridad del museo han revisado mi bolso"

Esto son sólo sinónimos, y cada uno de ellos ya tiene algún que otro matiz diferente, si me pongo a buscar verbos que contengan además estados de ánimo, te aseguro que sacaría una buena cantidad.
El Español posee una gran cantidad de palabras para definir incluso la misma situación o acción con multitud de sinónimos o términos. Y matices para aburrir. 
Yo opino que cada lengua tiene sus términos con sus propios matices, lo que sucede es que únicamente el que está muy familiarizado con él, cuenta con riqueza en su lenguaje, y puede utilizar los términos adecuados para cada situación. Posiblemente yo, para decir "ver" en Inglés utilizo los verbos que se han dicho en los otros mensajes (a lo sumo cuatro o cinco), pero hay muchísimos más que desconozco, no por ello significa que el idioma sea pobre en ese sentido.

Alundra. (Sólo es una opinión, tampoco es que tenga mucho conocimiento del tema).


----------



## charmedboi82

Alundra said:
			
		

> Siento no estar totalmente de acuerdo, charmedboi82, pero si algo tiene el lenguaje español, es riqueza en los matices de su lenguaje.
> 
> Verbos sínonimos de mirar:
> Cortado



De acuerdo, hay una abundancia de verbos (igual en ingles) pero no creo que la variedad de verbos se use con tanta frecuencia como en ingles.  Tal vez no sea asi, solo se que nunca he oido tanto uso de estos verbos en espanol como sus homologos en ingles.  No decia que no existieran, solo que no habia tanta distinccion cotidiana.  No me explique muy bien y por eso espero que me lo perdones.  Muchisisimas gracias por la lista que nos colocaste.


----------



## cristóbal

Jo! Qué bien, alundra!  ¡Muchísimas gracias por la lista!  ¡Yo me lo aprendo todo!


----------



## Alundra

¡¡Quién me mandará meterme dónde no me llaman!!!!  

De nada, Cristóbal, para eso estamos, para intercambiar información, no?, jejeejej... es un placer....

Charmedboi82, no hay nada que perdonar, es simplemente que quise aclarar algo, aunque como ya dije, no soy experta en el tema, jejejejeeje....
De todas formas, yo te tengo que dar la razón a ti, en cuanto a que la mayoría de los hablantes utilizamos (al menos yo y la gente de mi entorno) las cuatro palabras básicas para el uso cotidiano, dejando un montón de términos específicos fuera de nuestras conversaciones habituales.
A mi me pasa, por ejemplo, que abuso mucho del verbo "llevar"; tiene tantas connotaciones que lo utilizo demasiado, para sustituir a muchos verbos que podrían ir en su lugar, y cuando traduzco, tengo que llevar (jejejej)   mucho cuidado porque si no, resulta monótono.
En fin, me alegro que la lista os venga bien.

Un saludo. 
Alundra.


----------

